# Training Treats



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Almost done getting doggy stuff. But got stumped in the treat isle.

What are some good soft, training treats? Either in small soft pieces, or soft enough to break apart. Like for once we start traing, for tricks, housebreaking and that. 

We already got some Old Mother Hubbard old-fashioned puppy biscuits, because Andy LOVED those kinds of biscuits. But I also want to get some kind of soft, breakable things for training.


I got stumped in the isle, so gave up...and figured I'd ask here. Theres soooo many I never even heard of.
What kind do you all use?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's a previous thread on the topic... it also has links in it for other threads 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=50149


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh ok...I did look at that thread. And some of the ones suggested.

The Zuke's Mini Naturals seem interesting. But I think they said semi-moist? I guess thats kinda what I'm looking for...

Thats all I am looking for, just soft breakable stuff. So I figured I'd start this topic, no sense looking up ones that are hard like biscuits.

I was just looking at good ones, people recommend that are soft...without having to go look up all the treats suggested only to find out they are hard. Thanks though!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok I tried to do some of my own research. To narrow it down a bit.

I looked up moist dog treats on peto.com

With trying to stay away from unappetizing ingredients and added food dye and everything. I came up with these at a quick glance. Any input on any of these ones listed?

THanks!


*Zuke's Mini Naturals Chicken Dog Treats*


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

The soft and chewy Buddy Biscuits are very soft and can easily be broken apart. Bella also wanted me to mention that those are some of her favorite. :biggrin:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

You could try Honest Kitchen Pecks.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

We like Wellness Pure Rewards jerky. Very breakable. Soft & chewy buddy biscuits are good too, but don't think they're grain free.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Soft & Chewy Buddy Biscuits - 
Soft & Chew Buddy Biscuits!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Each pup is different, but a lot of the suggestions that were listed in this thread are very good. 

I use soft buddy biscuits, the tiny solid gold treats (orange bag), natural balance lamb (but it has to be refridgerated or kept in the freeze), Stella & Chewy's chicken kisses, and Merrick lamb fillets, frozen peas, and of course depending on what we're working on, boiled chicken.

You will find that depending on the situation and level of distraction that you're training in at specific times, some treats work better than others. It helps if you find a mix of treats that work for you and your fluff so you can mix it up. Besides it makes it fun for them as you keep mixing it up.

For Moxie, who IS food motivated (some pups are not) at home I can get away with using anything, even a Charlie Bear, which is so low value for him. However, if we're out on a walk and we're working on something amid other distractions, dogs etc. , I might use a tastier, smellier and more desireable treat for him, which in training is referred to as having a "higher value." 

You will find in time what is of higher value for your pup. And I'd reserve that treat only for those special times.
Plain, boiled chicken is the usual stand by, for some it's string cheese, or liver or hotdogs (but I find liver is very rich for a small dogs system and the same for hot dogs..these things have just too much fat for their systems) .

Also, remember to cut it up whatever you give in teeny, tiny pieces. It doesn't take a lot. And they will tell you. Treats ARE food, and especially a puppy will fill up fast on them. So figure them into the daily diet. Or if you know you have a class later in the day, cut back on the amount of breakfast you will give to compensate. I will skip Moxie's dinner before an evening class and feed him after.

I remember that when Mox was a puppy, at 16 weeks when we started training him, even the slightest amount gave him slight diarrhea. It wasn't the type as much as the amount. You will find out what works for you. With a young puppy, fasting should be avoided due to the fact that they can develop Hypoglycemia. But just be mindfull of the amount of treats you use.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

We have a few kinds of treats. They all can be cut to smaller pieces.

- Solid Gold Jerky (rotating between beef, turkey or lamb). http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/products/index.php?category=2 It comes in a flat square shape. 
- Natural Balance Treat Rolls.
- Dry chicken jerky (home made or store bought--100% chicken breast). This one works really well for training. I also give it to them if they're not eating their food properly (teething, etc). Even Raine who's not food motivated LOVES her chicken jerky. :biggrin: It's what I'd call high value.
- For the super high value for training only, I use dry beef liver, there's one made here in Canada by Buddy. It comes in a flat square and can be broken into smaller pieces. Our trainer uses it and got us into it.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

For Lola I like either the Zukes peanut butter or the Purebites liver treats, they can be broken into teeny sizes.


----------



## doggybow (Nov 7, 2009)

I have used and recommended HealthyPetNet food and treats for years. I have used their products for years as a previous Maltese breeder and now as a pet owner. My pet Maltese girl Porsha loves them. They are easy to break, and very full of aroma too! Not only does she love them but I know that I am feeding Porsha a safe, human grade ingredient treat :aktion033: 

Tasty Rewards Training Treats 




QUOTE (SugarBob62 @ Dec 16 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863480


> Almost done getting doggy stuff. But got stumped in the treat isle.
> 
> What are some good soft, training treats? Either in small soft pieces, or soft enough to break apart. Like for once we start traing, for tricks, housebreaking and that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Porsha is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i give remy S&C freeze dried duck or beef treats for training. i also use boiled chicken.


----------



## doggybow (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you!



QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 4 2010, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881819


> Porsha is ADORABLE!!!![/B]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Remy @ Feb 4 2010, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881917


> i give remy S&C freeze dried duck or beef treats for training. i also use boiled chicken.[/B]


great treats!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

We use:

*Zukes (they're the perfect size for us)

*Buddy Biscuits (I break one into smaller pieces- they're very soft) 

*Edamame beans (they're a Japanese baby soy bean)- I give her just one bean per trick (maybe 2 or 3 beans in a pod)..they're about the size of a Zuke treat. I boil these (for us and her to eat).

She loves all three equally.


----------

